

JavaScript hacks explained - yanis_t
http://blog.mdnbar.com/javascript-common-tricks

======
Digit-Al
Clever tricks are all well and good until they bite you on the ass. Using the
|| to provide default parameters is great until you want to use booleans. Take
the following code:

function f(x) { x = x || true; ...}

Guess what x will be if you call x(false). Guess which muggins made this
mistake without thinking about it (ahem) :-)

The moral of the story - don't get too complacent with clever tricks.

